# granite



## Guest (May 3, 2008)

can i put granite in my tank


----------



## chillout (Jan 30, 2007)

Pretty sure I've read that you can in the past. Also I just went and picked some up myself from a landscape yard so I will soon be finding out myself. I think it will make for a nice tank due to all the different shades of color that they come in. I have some nice big 30lb rocks along with a ton of smaller stuff. Maybe we can compare pictures when and if you go this route. GL


----------



## chillout (Jan 30, 2007)

Found this on the net, searched just to make sure:

There is absolutely no reason not to use granite in a freshwater aquarium. It is typically an inert stone, and will not affect water quality. If you collect it yourself however, make sure you sterilize it by soaking the pieces in hot water, then rinsing thoroughly and allowing to cool before use.

I got mine from a landscape yard, rinsed it with the hose a few times and good to go.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2008)

cool ty ya im gonna go with granite now and im gonna put all diffrents types of rock in my tank just to get the look i want but mostly granite and when im done we can compare tanks ttys


----------



## demonsoni (Feb 10, 2006)

the only problem is that its heavy.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2008)

ya thats wat the guy told me and im kinda scared because i have a plexi tank and the whole bottom is not supported


----------



## crabs (Apr 17, 2008)

its rock... its ment to be heavy 

I would also say that granite is safe, it is very non reactive mainly because it is a very old rock. You can test how reactive a rock is by pouring a little bit of vinigar on it, if the vinigar bubbles away on the rock then it means that you might want to think twice about using that rock in the tank.


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

If you have a plexi bottom on your tank that isn't supported, you shouldn't even have water in the tank!


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2008)

wats gonna happen if it has an unsupported bottom?


----------



## crabs (Apr 17, 2008)

the water will fall out


----------

